# Used car dealers in Sicily



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Are there many reasonable priced used car dealers in Sicily? Can anyone let me know the names of any they have dealt with?

How much is a 4 year old Opel Astra or Peugeot 306 or similar car?

Who do you use for car insurance?

We want to buy a left hand drive when we retire. Is road tax expensive?


----------

